# Cloudy eyes



## LoneOakGoats (May 2, 2013)

Went over to check on the goats and one of the pygmy girls eyes are extremely cloudy.  So much so, that it appears she can't see much more than shadows.  She was fine on Tuesday when I went over.  We keep them at another location and the renters watch after them, so I don't see them every day.  I brought her home with me so I can keep an eye on her.  I checked both eyes and I don't see any cuts or injury to her eyes.  Has anyone seen this in your goats before?  I plan to take her to the vet, but can't go before Saturday.  Is there anything I can do in the mean time?  Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 2, 2013)

She probably scratched her eye on something. We have a ewe that routinely gets hay in her eye during the winter and the eye gets cloudy for a while. Clears up on its own.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (May 2, 2013)

Since it is both eyes, would you think she got something it them?  You can tell they have been watering some, but not a huge amount.  Again, thanks for any help.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 2, 2013)

Are the whites of her eyes red and inflamed? It could be pink eye since it's in both eyes.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (May 2, 2013)

No, it didn't appear to be red.  It looks like she is wearing "milky contacts".  She is eating and drinking good.  Thanks


----------

